# ci tengo a te



## vamp_vanessa

Ciao, sono studentessa d'italiano. Ho bisogno d'aiuto, vorrei sapere cosa significa essattamente la frase CI TENGO A TE o CI TENEVO A TE.

Mi l'ha detto qualcuno che era molto innamorato di me, ma non capisco se ha voluto dirmmi che ancora mi ama o non mi ama più!

Sono confussa.

Grazie, un saluto.


----------



## irene.acler

vamp_vanessa said:


> Ciao, sono studentessa d'italiano. Ho bisogno d'aiuto, vorrei sapere cosa significa esattamente la frase CI TENGO A TE o CI TENEVO A TE.
> 
> Me l'ha detto qualcuno che era molto innamorato di me, ma non capisco se ha voluto dirmi che ancora mi ama o non mi ama più!
> 
> Sono confusa.
> 
> Grazie, un saluto.


 
Ciao!
Chi ti ha detto che è molto innamorato di te lo è ancora! Perché "ci tengo a te" è un'espressione positiva che significa "stare a cuore", "voler bene", "preoccuparsi per l'altra persona".


----------



## daniele712

vamp_vanessa said:


> Ciao, sono studentessa d'italiano. Ho bisogno d'aiuto, vorrei sapere cosa significa essattamente la frase CI TENGO A TE o CI TENEVO A TE.
> 
> Mi l'ha detto qualcuno che era molto innamorato di me, ma non capisco se ha voluto dirmmi che ancora mi ama o non mi ama più!
> 
> Sono confussa.
> 
> Grazie, un saluto.


Non è chiaro, potrebbe anche indicare semplicemente  un forte senso di amicizia: al tuo posto seguirei  altri indizi  per capire la reale situazione. 

Daniele


----------



## vamp_vanessa

Ciao.

Grazie Irene.

Grazie Daniele.

Comincio a capire, un cordiale saluto a voi.

A chi visita questo post e voglia ancora spiegarmi il significato della frase, la sua opinione, ne sarei grata, grazie.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao vv, benvenuta! 
*Tenerci*, come ti ha spiegato Irene, significa "avere a cuore", provare interesse per una persona. Se qualcuno ti dice "ci tengo a te" vuole intendere che tu sei importante per lui, che fai parte dei suoi pensieri, che si preoccupa per te... 
Quello che forse è più importante dal tuo punto di vista è il fatto di usare il tempo al presente o al passato: *ci tengo a te* = sei importante per me, mi interessi / *ci tenevo a te* = eri importante per me, mi interessavi (ora non più).
Ciao!


----------



## SunDraw

vamp_vanessa said:


> vorrei sapere cosa significa e*s*sattamente la frase CI TENGO A TE o CI TENEVO A TE.
> *Me* l'ha detto qualcuno che era molto innamorato di me, ma non capisco se ha voluto dirm*m*i che ancora mi ama o non mi ama più!
> Sono confus*s*a.
> Grazie, un saluto.


"Ci tengo a te" viene associato tipicamente a "non voglio perderti".
Espressioni che dimostrano interesse, ma nelle cose d'amore possono significare da un "sei la cosa più importante della mia vita" fino a soltanto "teniamoci in contatto", "non ti ho ancora cancellato dalla mia agenda"! Come tante parole, l'intimo significato dipende dal contesto... cioè da altri segnali, magari più concreti.


----------



## vamp_vanessa

*Ciao *

*Grazie Roca.*

*Grazie Sun.*

*Ho capito meglio, un cordiale saluto a voi.*

*Sono sorpresa, non potevo immaginare che questa frase CI TENGO A TE, potrebbe significare tante cose.*

*Ora capisco che il mio ex ragazzo non vuole che io sparisco della sua vita, perchè io non volevo sentirlo mai più nemmeno essere in contatto con lui ogni tanto. La nostra storia è già finita ma ovviamente vuole che gli stia vicina come una cara amica.*

*Grazie a tutti, siete gentilissimi, un'abbraccio, ciao.*


----------



## rocamadour

vamp_vanessa said:


> *Ciao *
> 
> *Grazie Roca.*
> 
> *Grazie Sun.*
> 
> *Ho capito meglio, un cordiale saluto a voi.*
> 
> *Sono sorpresa, non potevo immaginare che questa frase CI TENGO A TE, potesse significare tante cose.*
> 
> *Ora capisco che il mio ex ragazzo non vuole che io sparisca dalla sua vita, perché io non volevo sentirlo mai più nemmeno essere in contatto con lui ogni tanto. La nostra storia è già finita ma ovviamente vuole che gli stia vicina come una cara amica.*
> 
> *Grazie a tutti, siete gentilissimi, un' abbraccio, ciao.*


 
Prego v_v! 
(Alcune piccole correzioni al tuo ottimo italiano! )


----------



## irene.acler

vamp_vanessa said:


> *Ciao *
> 
> *Grazie Roca.*
> 
> *Grazie Sun.*
> 
> *Ho capito meglio, un cordiale saluto a voi.*
> 
> *Sono sorpresa, non potevo immaginare che questa frase CI TENGO A TE, potesse significare tante cose.*
> 
> *Ora capisco che il mio ex ragazzo non vuole che io sparisca della sua vita, perché io non volevo sentirlo mai più nemmeno essere in contatto con lui ogni tanto. La nostra storia è già finita ma ovviamente vuole che gli stia vicina come una cara amica.*
> 
> *Grazie a tutti, siete gentilissimi, un'abbraccio, ciao.*


 
Figurati. Ti ho corretto due tre cosette, spero non ti dispiaccia.

EDIT: ops, scusa rocamadour, non ti ho proprio vista!


----------



## vamp_vanessa

Grazie a tutti per prendersi tempo per corregere la mia ortografia! non mi dispiace affatto, fa piacere invece. L'italiano è un idoma bellissimo per me, altre che mi serve a molto e certamente voglio impararlo bene.

Buona serata, ciao.


----------



## marcop_fr

vamp_vanessa said:


> *Ciao *
> 
> 
> *Sono sorpresa, non potevo immaginare che questa frase CI TENGO A TE, potrebbe significare tante cose.*


 
Ciao!
non m'addentro nelle cose amorose... che sono oltremodo complesse e controverse [dipendono da migliaia di contesti e da miliardi di variabili (giusto per includere il genere umano...)]. 
Assai più semplice, invece, suggerirti che avresti potuto/dovuto scrivere: 
*Sono sorpresa, non potevo immaginare **[||non immaginavo affatto] che la frase "CI TENGO A TE" **potesse** significare **[|| implicasse] tante cose [||così tanti e diversi significati].*
*Voglio dire: l’utilizzo del condizionale “**potrebbe**” è errato ed inoltre è piuttosto bruttino ripetere lo stesso verbo… Le altre sono solo questioni di stile (faccenda soggettiva, pure questa).*
* *
marcop


Scusatemi.... mi ero assentato e sono arrivato in ritardo.
La prossima volta avrò cura di fare un bel "reload" prima del "posting"...


----------



## vamp_vanessa

*Grazie Elaine per moderare questo post. Ottimo controllo, fa piacere.*

*Grazie Marco per chiarire e della correzione.*

*Preciso che questo post ha unicamente lo scopo di descrivere i diversi significati che può aver la frase CI TENGO A TE.*

*Lascio un cordiale saluto a chi voglia ancora spiegare o dare la sua opinione riguardante a questa frase CI TENGO A TE, grazie.*


----------



## vamp_vanessa

Ciao

Preciso che questo post ha unicamente lo scopo di descrivere i diversi significati che può aver la frase CI TENGO A TE.


----------



## Indirarz

ciao ragazzi.....
capisco cosa significa "ci tengo a te" - sei importante per me, I care for you..... ma quando si vuloe dire: "quanto sono importante per te" come si dice?? "ci tenghi a me" ??
GRAZIE


----------



## infinite sadness

Indirarz said:


> ciao ragazzi.....
> capisco cosa significa "ci tengo a te" - sei importante per me, I care for you..... ma quando si vuloe dire: "quanto sono importante per te" come si dice?? "ci tieni a me" ??
> GRAZIE


Vorrei sapere quanto ci tieni a me.


----------



## Indirarz

ah giá!!! TIENI!! of course!!!!! GRAAAAAAZIE


----------

